# Marshal or Raymond? Who do you like more?



## lyradelphie04 (Apr 21, 2020)

Found this picture on twitter a while back!! (@ esaevian)

Got me thinking... 
Raymond and Marshal are kind of on the same level. Swoopy bangs, moody eyes... you know? I know both are highly sought after too!!

But who is your favorite? Why?

Personally I like Marshal the most!! Probably from my love for all the squirrels lol


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 21, 2020)

I like Marshal more. I love squirrels so much (Poppy I miss you!!!) and Marshal reminds me of a fluffy, sassy marshmallow.


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 21, 2020)

marshal <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2020)

Neither but im leaning more towards marshal. Raymond rubs me the wrong way.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Can we just appreciate the first 3 comments are saying marshal?


----------



## Jas (Apr 21, 2020)

i like marshal more! i think raymond's design is interesting and i would probably invite him back if i found him on an island, but he's not rly "cute" to me.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm breaking the chain here and saying Raymond for sure, but I like both.

Raymond is just everything I ever wanted in an AC villager.


----------



## stormyxcloud (Apr 21, 2020)

Out of all the cute Animal Crossing boys, for me it'd have to be Kicks the skunk ​


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm gonna go with raymond. I never really liked marshal and I never really understood his hype


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ll fight them both


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm not really a fan of either, but i prefer raymond since he's a cat


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Apr 21, 2020)

stormyxcloud said:


> Out of all the cute Animal Crossing boys, for me it'd have to be Kicks the skunk ​



ooooh Kicks is definitely in with them as one of the tops!!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 21, 2020)

Aww I can't decide but I feel like O'Hare should have been on the same level of popularity as them





He's just as cute as them both! He's my preferred smug. But maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

i’m not in love with either of them but i do prefer marshal. i’ve got him on my island currently and he’s a cutie :3


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 21, 2020)

I can't choose because it's like telling your children which one of them is your favorite.  I love them both equally. Raymond is my serious oldest son while Marshal is my cute grumpy middle child. And if I add Kid Cat, my active youngest son. I can't wait to invite Kid Cat soon.

But I do agree that Kicks is really cool!!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

I like them both, but since I had marshal in NL, I'll give Raymond a chance, I did a poll in the first week of the game release and it was 60% RAYMOND/ 40% MARSHAL


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 21, 2020)

I like Marshal. Probably because I have a soft spot for squirrels and he was my first move in villager the first time I played animal crossing in New Leaf


----------



## petaI (Apr 21, 2020)

marshal because he was my boy in new leaf! raymond is okay, i like his glasses


----------



## Saga (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't like either - their moody, insouciant expressions really put me off. I prefer smiley, friendly-looking villagers.

But if I absolutely had to choose, I would choose Raymond, just because I like cats, and his coloration and species reminds me less of Draco Malfoy the bouncing ferret.


----------



## psyence (Apr 21, 2020)

marshal is my forever boy, i love how tiny he is!!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 21, 2020)

I love all villagers with little pink cheeks so

Marshal's cheeks > 

Raymond's eyes are nice though. If there were a villager with heterochromatic eyes _AND_ pink cheeks... now we're talking


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

Marshal's way cuter. Raymond looks like a 2012 incel


----------



## absol (Apr 21, 2020)

raymond
he's an office cat with two different eye colours it doesn't get any better than that
but yeah in general I love most of the cats and don't really care about any of the squirrels

hm btw I wonder if anyone does an island that's themed around the office


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 21, 2020)

I prefer Raymond. I find his office worker vibe kind of hilarious, and also quite unique. I also like his eyes!

Full disclosure, I have Raymond but I've never had Marshal so I'm a lil' biased here. He also just gave me an ironwood recipe today so...


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 21, 2020)

Neither have any strong appeal to me. If I had to choose one of them though, I'd go with Raymond. The heterochromatic eyes and glasses make him the more appealing of the two, because I tend to like villagers who have distinguishing features that set them apart.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 21, 2020)

It's got to be Raymond. He's a cute but smug cat with glasses FTW. Maybe it's because he lives on my island, and I have a bias for cats.  He's just more unique.


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Both are ok, but the cat because he stands out more than Marshal.
Although I have a villager I like more over them.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 21, 2020)

lyradelphie04 said:


> View attachment 245985
> Found this picture on twitter a while back!! (@ esaevian)
> 
> Got me thinking...
> ...



Neither I prefer Rover.


----------



## gloomville (Apr 21, 2020)

Marshal. 

Why is Raymond so popular with eveyrone?


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't really care for either one of them (I know i know BLASPHEMY) but I think Marshal's at least cute-ish. I don't get the Raymond hype at all (i'm sorry don't hurt me)


Kyle, O'Hare, Julian, Zell, and Kidd are my fave smugs


----------



## Spunki (Apr 21, 2020)

Marshal, because Raymond looks like a Snob. Sorry, but he gives me major Rich Kid Vibes and not the good kinds.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 21, 2020)

I like them both and have them both! Marshal is always a cutie, like a plushie. Raymond is cute as well but have a more serious look, maybe because of business suit.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 21, 2020)

Marshal because he hasn’t destroyed the economy.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not huge on either, but I definitely prefer Marshal. Raymond's look is so bland to me. There are so many better smugs!


----------



## raqball (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't really care for either of them and I don't get the hype around them but if I had to choose one or the other I'd take Raymond.


----------



## Figment (Apr 21, 2020)

I like Raymond. Even before I knew about the hype for him, when I first saw pictures of him, I just liked the idea of a businessman cat.

Marshal is cute. I had no idea he was so popular until I joined TBT, honestly though. If I found him through NMT or in my campsite, I would take him (or Raymond) in a heartbeat and likely keep either of them. They're cute. I don't think it's a matter of hype.

(Though I believe I'd still rather have Pietro, when it comes to smug villagers.)


----------



## kirby (Apr 21, 2020)

I think raymond has a more interesting and unique design


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 21, 2020)

I like them both but I'd say Raymond because he's a business cat! Is that not epic?


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 21, 2020)

marshal! i really like the squirrels


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 21, 2020)

i REALLY like both, and i like cats more, but in recent times i've been leaning a teeny bit on the marshal side since he's much easier to obtain. the Raymond prices are absurd. I know i got lucky getting some of my dreamies for the prices i did, but i don't think it's worth it to spend 100 nmt or more on villagers when most of them are available via amiibo (either you doing it yourself or getting it from a nice person who is cycling them for people), and the ones that aren't can be obtained through island hopping. like sure, there's glitches, and sure, island hopping can take a lot of effort beyond just getting the nmt, but if you're paying more than 400 nmt when generally you could island hop and get a villager for much less, why pay that much? 

overall i really fell in love with raymond, and i'm sure i'll love him whenever i obtain him, but right now it feels like that date is so far on the horizon with the ridiculous prices and the high demand. and also marshal is super cute


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

gloomville said:


> Marshal.
> 
> Why is Raymond so popular with eveyrone?


Because a lot of people are obsessed seeing him in a maid outfit or something else and I don't get the point why or the fact that everyone wants to join the bandwagon and to be honest, alot of people want to pay real money for him on ebay which is plain ridiculous imo. I currently have him in my town and he was my first camper to move in by pure luck. Still, I also agree why he is so popular and high demand atm.


----------



## gloomville (Apr 21, 2020)

$80!!! It stops there. I bet you can get his amiibo for less.

Well as long as everyone enjoys him. I wouldn't criticize someone for burning cash to get their dream villager.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Does Nintendo do anything to the people paying $80 for Raymond? Or do they not monitor those adverts? I'm curious


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 21, 2020)

stormyxcloud said:


> Out of all the cute Animal Crossing boys, for me it'd have to be Kicks the skunk ​


I strongly agree with this statement 

I really like them both and they appeal to me!!! If I had to pick, probably Raymond though because he reminds me of my neighbor’s cat that I used look after every now and then ^-^


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 21, 2020)

The cat is okay but I'm not much one for his house. I got Marshall as my "first camper" so I'm sticking with the him without a doubt.


----------



## michan (Apr 21, 2020)

I really like Raymond! I love cats and he looks adorable  I'm looking to hunt for him on the mystery islands and am stocking up on NMT (so if anybody wants to trade hehe)


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 21, 2020)

Honestly? Marshal. 

Raymond's cute too but his overhype really killed the enjoyment of him for me. I know Marshal is still hyped up and he was when NL came out, but idk. He's a really cute squirrel and I love his simple design!


----------



## angiepie (Apr 21, 2020)

I like both but I’m going with Marshal because my boyfriend says I look like him when I’m mad lmao


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 22, 2020)

marshal!!! he was my first smug in ACNH and i was so happy. i don’t really like raymond’s eyes funnily enough


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Raymond's cute too but his overhype really killed the enjoyment of him for me


Honestly I agree. The fact that he is loved by everyone makes me honestly not like him at all. Yes hes cute but every time I look at him it makes me upset that I cant go five minutes on my social media before I see him. Everyone thinks he is so diffrent from other villagers but IMO hes really basic..


----------



## Laureline (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve had Marshal in new leaf and to me it’s time to move onto a new smug. So I choose Raymond.


----------



## Sansy (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal is very cute but I LOVE cats. If Raymond wasn't a cat villager, I would probably feel the same as I do about Marshal, a cute villager, but too popular. 

While I think Raymond's popularity isn't shocking the lengths people are willing to go to acquire him definitely is. I imagine Nintendo will probably release a special Amiibo pack that contains all the new villagers, including Raymond. I get that people don't want to wait, but spending 100+ dollars for him just makes me think people lack common sense or have never struggled with being poor.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal and the reason why I'm not the biggest Raymond fan is because I like Ankha a lot more than Raymond as my cat villager, and also Julian blows both Marshal and Raymond away as a smug villager so...


----------



## meganloveszelda (Apr 22, 2020)

I love both, but I think I have to go with Marshal!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

MARSHAL through and through. never letting him leave my new leaf town. he's so special to me.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't care whoever comes in the future (I'm not even playing New Horizons), because Marshal will forever be my adorable cutiepie


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

i love cats so i was v surprised when i didnt really click w raymond, like i like him?? bc hes a cat but i'm not goin bonkers over him. i saw him on ebay for 1000 actual real world dollars...marshal is still my number 1 smug son. raymond is 2nd smug son. i don't know any other smugs skldfjls


----------



## AmyK (Apr 22, 2020)

Admittedly, I'm not the biggest fan, but I'd say Marshal. No doubt about it. He was my first camper and he's kinda growing on me. As much as I wanted to like Raymond, I really don't. Doesn't even help that he's a cat. I find almost everything about him kinda off-putting. My significant other let him move out and get swallowed by the void without thinking twice. *coughs*
I think they tried way too hard to make Raymond look appealing and let him cater to people's hunger for special looking villagers. He's so "unique" that he seems completely uninteresting to me. I also don't like his room, although it matches him quite well. But that's just my personal opinion, I'm not trying to ruin anyone's love for this smug cat and I'm happy for everyone who finds and likes him.


----------



## Story (Apr 22, 2020)

Neither are birds, so none are my faves.
However I like them both equally and I certainly see the appeal of both of them.


----------



## Magus (Apr 22, 2020)

Definitely Marshal, I think his design is more simple and appealing, cute and moody expression. I like that he's all white too.
Raymond has a design a bit too human-like, I much prefer other cats to him too.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2020)

Can you add a poll to this thread?


----------



## Stil (Apr 22, 2020)

I really dont like either one, but I have a feeling I know what the general population would vote for...


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 22, 2020)

Both are ok, although I was never such a huge fan of Marshal and Raymond became a bit overrated in my taste.



gloomville said:


> Does Nintendo do anything to the people paying $80 for Raymond? Or do they not monitor those adverts? I'm curious


Not sure if Nintendo does anything against it, after all, it's the people's own fault if they are that crazy to pay so much for just a video game character...


----------



## Flodorf (Apr 22, 2020)

I got Raymond as my 6th villager through the campsite. At first I was like wth is this cat? He greeted me with Guten Tag. The different languages he uses still cracks me up now. 

I did not realize I was forced to pick the first campsite visitor, because for a moment I thought do I really want him? Little did I know he was highly sought after... I must admit, he is one of my favourite villagers now, because of his clean office look and the way he stands out compared to other villagers. His remarks are pretty funny too, I caught a flea on him the other day and he was like 'no one can ever know'. I suppose other smug villagers while share his dialogue, but I don't recall my smug villager in NL at all, so all his dialogue is hilarious to me.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 22, 2020)

I friggin adore Marshal.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 22, 2020)

I like them both, but I think I prefer Raymond. I'd happily have either as residents on my island, but I wouldn't pay loads for them.


----------



## abhelcenteno (Apr 22, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Aww I can't decide but I feel like O'Hare should have been on the same level of popularity as them
> 
> View attachment 245992
> 
> He's just as cute as them both! He's my preferred smug. But maybe I'm just biased.


I second this


----------



## Rori (Apr 22, 2020)

I love Marshal and am super glad to have gotten him on a mystery island, but I gotta go with Raymond. I just love his design, and I'm a cat person through and through, so I suppose it makes sense for me haha


----------



## eminyan (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal. I love Raymond I really really do but this new handsome cade is not taking his place as #1 yet.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh, Raymond all the way. Little business cat.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 22, 2020)

Definitely Raymond. And I don’t love him just because everyone else does - in actual fact that’s kinda a negative point for me cause I hate seeing the exact same 10 villagers in everybody's town. But I love that he’s a cat and has that nice black and grey design. I like his eyes but its not the deal breaker for me like with other people. I like that he’s got glasses, in my opinion we don’t get enough villagers with accessories. The only thing I really dislike about him is he’s little frowny mouth. Like just smile for gods sake!

For Marshal, I’ve always thought he just has a really boring design and I’ve never understood the love for him. He’s just white. Like that’s it. And he’s got that stupid little frowny face too.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

I love Raymond's desgin. I don't like Marshal's design that much since I like my villagers looking happy, not balls of grumpiness!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal. He is adorable! I also really like villagers with white fur. I feel that Raymond's popularity is a bit inflated due to the fact that he doesn't have an amiibo card.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2020)

The way I see it, imagine that both Marshal and Raymond have a cool and cute meter. Marshal would be ahead on the cute meter, but Raymond would be ahead on the cool meter. Seeing the extreme greed over Raymond has left a sour taste on my mouth though so I’ll go with Marshal.


----------



## Verecund (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal's one of my favourite villagers so I'd choose him! Probably because the squirrels are my favourite. Raymond's cool too, though; he's one of the few other smugs I like.


----------



## hopeworld (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal for sure! I have a bias towards any smaller villager though, they're just so cute when you can see them in the distance waddling with their tiny feet.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal. Both are nice, but wayyyy overrated because of the massive pedestal people put them on.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2020)

I can't believe I'm saying this but....Marshal.  (Maybe because I adore the squirrels...)

I only have Raymond in Pocket Camp and he's a meh....


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal looks 100x better. If Graham wasn't my main Smug villager, I'd go with Marshal.


----------



## kuseiro (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal, suffered for both.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

♡♡♡ marshal all the way ♡♡♡
♡♡♡ he is my precious son ♡♡♡


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2020)

marshal, i had him in new leaf and liked him a lot. i don't care that much for raymond and think he is very overhyped


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2020)

If only my exam questions were as easy as this.


----------



## Evadere (Apr 22, 2020)

I was lucky enough to find Marshal on a NMT island. He's so cute!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 22, 2020)

I think Marshal's super cute but he needs to seriously stop getting offended by half the things Chevre or Marina say to him! They're my darlings >_>


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 22, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Aww I can't decide but I feel like O'Hare should have been on the same level of popularity as them
> 
> View attachment 245992
> 
> He's just as cute as them both! He's my preferred smug. But maybe I'm just biased.



I had O’Hare in New Leaf and he was definitely one of my favourite villagers! By the time I actually got Marshal (this was at the height of his popularity) I found that I didn’t actually want him anymore because I was so attached to O’Hare 

That being said, I love both Marshal and Raymond, they’re so cute together! I have Raymond and I only wish I had an extra space in my town for Marshal too! Raymond is my favourite though, I love cats and I love guys in suits and glasses sooo yeah


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 22, 2020)

they're both cute but i prefer Raymond solely bc a friend of mine says i remind them of marshal as I'm a short dude with a grumpy face....


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

I have never liked Marshal. He reminds me Justin Beiber.

I liked Raymond the second I saw his image release prior to launch. I love cat villagers (kabuki and lolly especially but sorry lolly, coco is bae so she is my normal...) and a business cat is just too perfect. So serious and grumpy looking. Like my cat irl... who is black so the colors are similar. =3


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 22, 2020)

Both are overrated, but Marshal is* extremely *overrated while Raymond is just overrated.


----------



## Mayor Mae (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal. 

Raymond reminds me too much of post-season-5 Ryan from The Office. I can’t help but feel like he has the same pretentious personality even though I love smug villagers


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 22, 2020)

I like them both but I do prefer Raymond because I really like his design!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love both lol. But Marshal out of the two. However, Julian is the smug of my choice lol.


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel like they are on equal grounds tbh. One is just new. Raymond will fall into place after a while. Give it time.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal is the only one I've really had any in-game interaction with. So, I can't really say honestly.
I'm not overly hyped on either. I do like their designs (love albino squirrels and grey cats). I'm not generally into smugs (from NL at least) so that's probably what detracted me away from Marshal in NL. I'm going to give smug another chance to see if I feel different in NH and I'll probably wait for either Marshal/Raymond (since again like the animals/colors) to pop up in my camp/island to give the personality another go. 
If I'm still apathetic to it then I'll just have a popular character to make someones day with (hopefully if villager moves are patched by then).


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Not super hyped about either but would have to say Raymond, because cat ♡


----------



## LaFra (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal

Raymond has a overwhelming design, i prefer a simple idea well implemented imho

"Complicare è facile, semplificare è difficile" Bruno Munari
_It's easy to complicate, it's difficult to simplify_


----------



## Angelwatch (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m a cat person.  I found Raymond on a random island and now he’s a forever friend.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2020)

Raymond easily. I try to like Marshal, but every time I do, I can't do it.

I'm so lucky to have Raymond as my first camper, you had to forcibly move in. (Yes, everyone get jealous that I got that luck on me that day)


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 22, 2020)

I personally like Raymond because A, cats are my favorite animal b, Business and formal styles are my aesthetics and C, I find heterochromia fascinating


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 22, 2020)

Raymond, but they're both awesome!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't really have a strong preference.


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2020)

marshal's the original smug, sideswept-hair king and he's always gonna have a special place in my heart. that, and the squirrel villagers are always my favorite. raymond isn't bad!! but he just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Spoiler










Well it looks like I'll get to see if I like him sooner than I thought...had a free plot down and guess he decided to randomly stop in.


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal for sure. He's my original AC love from NL along with Pierce. I really like Raymond too, but something felt off for me when I had him on my island, so I gave him away to a friend. He's much cuter when I visit him at my sister's island instead of on my own.


----------



## Fye (Apr 22, 2020)

Raymond! His default expression doesn't do him justice. I wasn't that into him until he showed up at my campsite and started talking to me - his smile is adorable! A perfect kitty smile. 
also, Marshal doesn't have a nose... I mean I love the cute cheeks but how does he smell stuff...
But overall they're both cute and have great house interiors!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 22, 2020)

Raymond is cool, but I feel like Marshal is a _staple _for top tier characters. He's adorable but edgy - the perfect combo


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal. He's still my one and only dreamy as well. I had him in new leaf, adopted him from someone for free (which I didn't know back then was lucky because I was a noob at the time) and I just loved his personality and how small and cute he was. 

Raymond...I don't hate him but he's not my favorite cat and I don't get the hype other than him being new (but other than Sherb the new villagers don't seem to have much hype)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Both are overrated, but Marshal is* extremely *overrated while Raymond is just overrated.



One is selling for $300 on eBay or 2,500 NMT, and caused the economy to crash, and the other is extremely overrated.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 22, 2020)

Marshal is a million times better. And I prefer cats. But Raymond, IDK, i don't like his look at all, and I don't share a birthday with him like I do with Marshal


----------



## maple22 (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve always viewed Raymond as being Marshal 2.0. I think it’s obvious that Nintendo understood Marshal’s great popularity and decided to create a similar villager for people to obsess over.
I’m going to go with Marshal, because he was my first camper so I’m biased. I really like Raymond, but his level of popularity is far more annoying than Marshal’s ever was...


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If only my exam questions were as easy as this.


I pick "None of the above"


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Neither both are pretty bland designs with huge fanbases. Kind of like stale pop stars.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Neither both are pretty bland designs with huge fanbases. Kind of like stale pop stars.


Exactly how I feel about it!


----------



## nammie (Apr 23, 2020)

Marshal!! He reminds me a lot of my floofy cat (even though raymond is an actual cat lol)


----------



## Tako (Apr 23, 2020)

I would say Marshal too! I find it really adorable that he's always singing. <3 But of course I haven't managed to find Raymond for my island yet so that opinion may change once I do. For now, I just want him so I get to see interactions between Marshal and Raymond. lol


----------



## chibski (Apr 23, 2020)

In all honesty they both seem a little overrated :/ as a cat person I'd have to go with Raymond, but I don't understand the hype.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 23, 2020)

Between the two, most definitely Marshal. I really adore him and he spends so much time singing and dancing that I can't help but adore him all the more. He was always selling me fake paintings in New Leaf, though... I wonder if he'll be doing that again. lol I don't have Raymond, so I can't make a fair assessment on him, but I have a history with Marshal from NL and already adore him on NH as well, so... he would be difficult for Raymond to beat for me.

But. My heart truly belongs to Beau. _Come home, please_.


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 23, 2020)

I prefer Marshal! He has that cute spunky angsty teenager energy and vibe. Raymon although his heterochromia is really radical and unique, he rubs me off the wrong way and he just has this like "Im better than you" snobbish sort of vibe imo. 

Plus I think Raymon is over-hyped tbh if I ever found him on an Island I'm likely not going to keep him. Marshal however.. Marshal can stay because he was my favorite camper in Pocket Camp for a while


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm holding onto Marshal temporarily for one of my best friends and I gotta say, he's pretty cute, I like him. I think I prefer him over Raymond but I haven't actually been able to see Raymond ingame yet.


----------



## miraxe (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm pretty indifferent on both of them (their designs are both good, just not my personal OMG MUST HAVE type of design), but I think I prefer Marshal between them. Raymond has kind of always felt like a fan design to me (might just be too many elements going on at once), but Marshal doesn't have that problem. I HATED Marshal's house in New Leaf, but I really love it in New Horizons! It's like a little cafe in there instead of the horrible Sloppy series.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 23, 2020)

i had marshal in NL (and still have him there) and invited him to my island for a trade - raymond i adopted because he was like, the last one i ran into while island hopping. from my perspective, raymond is severly overrated and doesn't even look that good and unfortunately they changed marshal's fur color (he's not the only one, freckles is also a vibrant offender) to mayo. i'm sorry, but as much as i love mayo, i really don't want a mayo colored squirrel on my island. it's neither for me - and if i had to pick, i guess raymond, because i can still get a ridiculous price for him.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 23, 2020)

I've had Marshal in my town before in NL as a permanent resident, never had Raymond.

Raymond has some serious swag just based on aesthetics, but I have to pick Marshal by virtue of having more attachment to him as of now.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

i've got both in my town currently, they're both cute and charming in their own ways.
Raymond has the aspect of being new so I'm always curious as to what he's going to say.
and the thing I love most about Marshal is how small he is, it's hard to resist him.
They've both got their good aspects so it's hard to choose...


----------



## jasper (Apr 23, 2020)

raymond. i love the cats already, and ive never been a big fan of marshal.
he isnt 'ugly' to me, im just not as much of a sucker for the stereotypically 'cute' villagers. hes got his charm tho.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 23, 2020)

They're both in my island but despite of the hype, I'm still gonna go with Marshal. I'm slowly liking Raymond though.


----------



## NerdiestKitty (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond is slightly better than Marshal imo
Pietro is better than both of them tho he's the smug one I want


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

Neither but if I had to choose, I'd choose Raymond. Cause at least I think the cats are cute


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

i'm like 99% sure i've already replied to this thread. nevertheless, my answer at the moment is raymond. he's so sweet. then again, i also JUST got marshal, so my answer may change


----------



## Que (Apr 28, 2020)

Marshal all the way! I found out about his existence way late (when I joined TBT) and I screamed a lil when I saw him, he's been a must have since
He's SO small and loves coffee <3 my lil heart cant contain


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

I have Marshal in NL and Raymond in NH and I like Raymond’s design more. I feel like I liked the smug personality more in NL though. Anyway, my answer is Jacques.


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hmmm Raymond for me!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm going to go with Marshal. I like his look more, and he didn't cause a majority of the NMT insanity..


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 28, 2020)

Marshall is preferred between the two. Honestly, the way everyone over-hyped Raymond at the release of this game really made me dislike him.


----------



## Cethosia (Apr 28, 2020)

I would say I like Marshal more. He is probably the squirrel with the most simple design, but that is not a bad thing. I don't really like Raymond.


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Neither are my favorite (I have them both) but I find Raymond to be aesthetically more appealing..


----------



## kacchan (Apr 28, 2020)

i got marshal while looking for raymond but after i got bot of them i seem to like marshal more


----------



## Asarena (Apr 28, 2020)

Marshal for me! He's just so cute~


----------



## PikaPika19 (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond is cool and all but Marshal's my favorite.  I was fortunate enough to get him at my campsite and I've loved him ever since he moved in!  He's so adorable. X3


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 28, 2020)

i have both & i love them sm, but raymond is wayyyyyyy too overhyped he's literally like every other smug villager. i choose marshal because i wanted him since new leaf & he's one of the cutest squirrels he looks like an anime boy & his name is so perfect
*edit: *LMAO i answered this thread awile ago i just realized but my answer never changed !


----------



## babi98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Lmao. They both have a ton of appeal; Nintendo saw that the "Marshall formula" worked incredibly to their benefit so they exploited that as much as possible to create Raymond. Not that I'm complaining. They're both adorable but I'm a sucker for glasses so Raymond it is


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Marshal <3


----------



## Corrie (Apr 29, 2020)

Marshal! I love squirrels!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

I can't choose, but Kicks is definitely on another tier.


----------



## marea (Apr 29, 2020)

I dont have this Raymond cat, so i dont have any sort of attachment to him yet, but I had Marshal for years in my NL town and i love him so much! I am gonna admit that i wanted Raymond since before realese and i want him still, but his hype dimmed a little bit for me now.


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 29, 2020)

I've actually never saw the appeal in either of them, they looked like every other "pretty" villager to me. If I had to choose though, it would probably be Raymond due to his eyes. 

Marshal was my forced campsite villager (he's still on the island), I'm slowly warming up to him.


----------



## Vea (Apr 29, 2020)

Meme cat ftw


----------



## moon_child (Apr 30, 2020)

Marshal because we have very deep history. Before he was so popular, he was my first ever NL neighbor and I planned to hate him because he plotted his house so close to mine forcing me to rethink my house landscaping plans. But I grew to love him. He's my bestest friend in the whole AC universe and I'd be lost without him. He's the only villager I'd let live close to my house. I'd be open to have Raymond in my town but Marshal, at least to me personally, is God Tier. I cannot play the game for long without that boy. I finally got him today in my campsite and I'm just over the moon. We're reunited and we're ready to live life to the fullest in my island.


----------



## Manifestation (Jun 13, 2021)

*Me? I’m more towards Marshal-*


----------



## Moritz (Jun 13, 2021)

Easily raymond for me.

I like Marshal but not enough to have him on my island.
I have raymond on both of my islands. I'm a fan.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

I can’t choose.  Both are my favorites. I technically should like Raymond more since I love cats, but I had Marshal in NL and loved him so much since then. His pink rosy cheeks, his grumpy expression, his fluffy tail, his eyes, his catch phrase . Raymond I love him for looking grumpy even though he is a smug; he’s a cat; the black paws, ears, tail; toothy grin; eye colors; his glasses too I guess since I really like everything about him.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have Marshal's Amiibo card so I can invite him whenever I want on any of my islands. As for Raymond he's living on Destiny I made sure he was brought to Twilight since I originally had him from Traverse which was my old island before I restarted it. He's been with me for a long time since last year. I know people find him overrated which is understandable, but for me I just like he wears glasses and the business coat that fits my style so I am not too obsessed with him like most other fans are.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 13, 2021)

I could never pick between them, I love both equally ♡


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh man, this is tough. Even though they are both smug and similar, they are still so different! I think if I HAD to pick, I'd say Marshal, but it's definitely tough! 

Yep - final vote for Marshal. Swinging factor being that I have a couple of pieces of art that feature him and my character, and none of Raymond.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 13, 2021)

I lean more towards Marshal because I like his expression, plus, I've actually have had him before in New Leaf. Raymond seems cool too though.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 13, 2021)

Raymond, 100%. I'm a big fan of Raymond, lol. I know it's cliched, but, I mean, most popular things... are popular for a reason. And Raymond just has one of the most detailed designs of any villager- the hair, the mismatched eyes, the glasses... Also, he's a cat. A smug cat. There's such a cliche over cats being smug and arrogant (personally, I don't always agree with that, I think cats are just awkward with how they express affection- hence why I relate to them) that the personality is a PERFECT fit. He's my top favorite smug villager for sure. I've had him on my island for months now, and yet I still don't really have any desire to move him off yet, lol. I still get that "-squee- it's Raymond!" feeling when I see him, which is how I decide if I wanna let a villager go, lol.
Also, he's grown on me since having him. I've gifted him clothing and I love watching him make new outfits- except he keeps pairing his glengarry hat (he's 1/4 Scottish Fold, on his father's side) with a hot pink career jacket  I ONLY gifted him cute things, but I never considered how he might mix them!

Marshall is still pretty cute, though. I definitely like his eyes (I'm all about villager eyes- they can totally make or break a villager for me) but I think he's just too... white for me. I mean, he'll probably be a Woodland resident eventually, but if I'm gonna be nitpicky, I like a -little- more color and a -little- more excitement and dimension to their design.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 13, 2021)

I don’t dislike them at all, but neither of them are villagers I see becoming favorites (I don’t like many of the smug designs though, so they still end up in the better than average group for that type though, I think).

I like Raymond more than marshal, as his design seems like it has more going on. I like his black ears, and little fangs. (I invited him on a whim cause I found him on island 4 one day while island hopping and figured he would be a good one to later pass on to someone after I get his picture. I like him a bit more than expected, I admit, but he won’t be permanent) His hair looks like someone dropped an ice cream cone on his head, and I cannot decide if that is a plus or minus. 

currently I think my favorite villagers would include tabby, Rodney, Weber, bangle, and plucky, so take my opinion in that context.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 13, 2021)

Probably Marshall, but I'm not really big on most of the smug designs anyway. I ended up keeping Curlos in NL, but that was mostly because I had Frita and Willow and so it was kind of cool having three sheep that happened to plot really close together. So I deemed them the sheep friends.


----------



## corncob (Jun 13, 2021)

i've grown really fond of raymond! raymond's design is really interesting to me, and he reminds me a lot of one of my d&d characters, which is the main reason i wanted him on my island. <3
marshall on the other hand is just sort of... boring to me? plus i just don't really like his expression. sorry, i've just never really been a fan of him. : (

so definitely raymond for me! <3 <3


----------



## S.J. (Jun 13, 2021)

They're both cute, but I think most of the villagers are cute.

I met Raymond on a mystery island once and he was pretty sweet. I also like his office house. I probably wouldn't invite either of them to my island though.


----------



## maria110 (Jun 13, 2021)

I like both of them.  I've kept Raymond around more because he's hard to get back if you let him move away but I have Marshal's amiibo card.  I like Raymond's house exterior better but I love Marshal's house interior.  There are so many smug villagers I like, it's hard to choose among them.  I probably like Colton best but Marshal and Raymond and and Kidd and Jacques and Zell and a bunch of others are also great.  The only smugs I haven't loved are Olaf and maybe Julian, although their houses are nice.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jun 13, 2021)

Definitely Marshal since I had him on New Leaf and still haven't gotten him on my Island but thankfully he's one of my only 2 missing dream villagers I need :> (Minus Epona and Wolflink which haven't been released) o~O As for Raymond, I don't really like him as much even when he first got revealed I didn't find him appealing as much to be honest. I think Sherb is my new favorite villager that they added in New Horizons though.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 13, 2021)

I'd say Raymond. I think he's cute, and I'd love to have him on my island someday so I can grab his photo. 

I do like Marshal too, but he's never been a favourite, not even when I had him in NL for a while. I never really got the hype behind him though (although I'm still not 100% sure I understand the hype on Raymond, I guess, even if I like him quite a bit deep down). Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## inazuma (Jun 13, 2021)

i love marshal! but i love raymond too. Currently have raymond on my island but i think i prefer marshal more because his cheeks are beautiful! but i also prefer raymond because he is cool and i love his house exterior. i love both!! (maybe 51% in marshal and 50% on raymond since he still dont teach me how to make a stone lion dog and keep giving me the steel flooring smh) (but my favorite villager always have been beau/muffy also marshal! a bit)


----------



## moon_child (Jun 14, 2021)

Still a full fledged Marshal fan. I thought I’d like Raymond too but uuuuhhhhmmm he kinda reminds me of those office yuppies who try very very hard to be cool aka the hippie types who like to hang out at those cafes you see on IG and act all cool and all. I dunno. Lolllll. Anyway, I think his appeal is that he’s a new villager with no amiibo yet that’s why he’s “hard to find”. Anyway, sorry Raymond.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 14, 2021)

I had both villagers at one point. Although I only had Marshal for a few days because of campsite cycling, while Raymond stayed for a month and a half, I think. I actively hunted for Raymond (got him after 243 tickets) just to see the appeal, but I found Marshal more endearing despite the short time I had with him. Also because he's tiny and has music for a hobby.

Design-wise, I like them both. Marshal is cute, while Raymond is cool. But overall, I just prefer Marshal more.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 14, 2021)

I prefer Marshal. I don’t hate Raymond, but I’m not obsessed with him.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 14, 2021)

Marshal by a mile! I love that little squishy marshmallow! I have him in my New Leaf town and New Horizons island!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 14, 2021)

I love them both. Won't choose between them. That's why they're both on my island.


----------



## mintmaple (Jun 14, 2021)

I have both of them living on my island right now.

I'm happy that I got Raymond from less that 10 NMTs and I do like his design, but i've liked Marshal since New Leaf and he's just the cutest grumpy-looking squirrel. I do like Raymond's eye colors and his cute office home. 

Marshal wins for me haha  But I love seeing Raymond interact with my other cat villager, Punchy and the whole smug-lazy collison lol


----------



## Fawg (Jun 14, 2021)

Raymond for sure, but they are both prisoners on my island, so I'm happy


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2021)

I like Raymond more for his design. I don't think we have any other villager with heterochomania, plus, he has physical glasses, not glasses printed on his face like villagers in past games had. I know the other villagers now have actual physical glasses, like Eugene. Also slightly more bonus points cause he's a cat and I like cats.


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 14, 2021)

That’s a tricky question. I wasn’t interested in Raymond because I didn’t like the fanbase around him but he was my first campsite villager. At the beginning I thought I would have given him away pretty soon but turned out I really liked him and he has been in my island since March of last year, making him my “older villager”. On the contrary, I always thought that Marshall was better but when I finally had him in my island I wasn’t able to bond with him and let him go pretty quickly. So, I’d say definitely Raymond


----------



## JemAC (Jun 14, 2021)

I really like both of them and had the pair of them on my island for a long time, they're probably my top 2 favourite smug villagers, but I slightly prefer Raymond. In real life I'm a big cat person so I usually have a soft spot for the cat villagers and Raymond's colour scheme and personality remind me of one of my Maine coons which has led to him becoming a firm favourite for me and a permanent villager on my island. Eventually I allowed Marshal to leave so that I could try out other villagers but I have since moved him into my NL town so that I could still have both of them between the two games.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2021)

I have to say Marshal, but only because Raymond's house is so weird.


----------



## BoonyBoo (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm gonna go with Raymond because my opinion, he's the more smug of the two.

Think about it.. First of all, this little dude is a cat. Cats are famous for being jerks. Secondly, he's a rich businessman with his nerdy little glasses. I wouldn't be surprised if he graduated from the Animal Crossing version of Harvard. Third, look at him prancing around with his rare little eye condition. He swears he's all that in a bag of chips for his eyes being two different colors each. Dude even went as far as to dying the hair on his head to blonde. Lastly, this guy caused the destruction of Nookazon because of his looks and rarity. People are selling him for millions of in-game bells and dozens of in-game miles tickets. I bet he's laughing at all of us while he snuggles up on his fancy little desktop and sips on a Starbucks Frappuccino.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 15, 2021)

A very difficult choice to make. I like them both very much but for completely different reasons. Marshal is simply adorable, like all the squirrels. I love this bouncy tail and the little blushies on his cheeks. He also looks fantastic in blue sweaters. If I had to pick I would go with Raymond though for the simple and cheesy reason that I have an old grey Maine Coon cat with green eyes. Apart from being grey they don't have any other common features, but it still biases me. I love cats and my cat in particular. I also hate to see the Raymond hate online and how people are being treated simply for liking him so part of me just wants to protect him and give him a safe space. 



Spoiler: the cat in question


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> A very difficult choice to make. I like them both very much but for completely different reasons. Marshal is simply adorable, like all the squirrels. I love this bouncy tail and the little blushies on his cheeks. He also looks fantastic in blue sweaters. If I had to pick I would go with Raymond though for the simple and cheesy reason that I have an old grey Maine Coon cat with green eyes. Apart from being grey they don't have any other common features, but it still biases me. I love cats and my cat in particular. I also hate to see the Raymond hate online and how people are being treated simply for liking him so part of me just wants to protect him and give him a safe space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your cat is so gorgeous! . Thank you for sharing such a cute photo of your cat .

I agree with you! I honestly don’t get the whole: this villager is overrated argument when everyone has different tastes and reasons for liking a villager. I do understand how some would like to see villagers that are less popular on islands since there are some villagers that are great that I rarely hear mentioned or see on islands like Gaston. I don’t mean any disrespect by any this; I never understood why popularity is made into such a big deal.


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 15, 2021)

I like Raymond more, he reminds me of my OC lol


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 15, 2021)

Marshal for sure. Imo he's way cuter and better suited for my island than Raymond.


----------



## Moonlight. (Jun 15, 2021)

raymond wins by default by being a cat lol. no hate towards marshal though, he's cute.


----------



## JemAC (Jun 15, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> A very difficult choice to make. I like them both very much but for completely different reasons. Marshal is simply adorable, like all the squirrels. I love this bouncy tail and the little blushies on his cheeks. He also looks fantastic in blue sweaters. If I had to pick I would go with Raymond though for the simple and cheesy reason that I have an old grey Maine Coon cat with green eyes. Apart from being grey they don't have any other common features, but it still biases me. I love cats and my cat in particular. I also hate to see the Raymond hate online and how people are being treated simply for liking him so part of me just wants to protect him and give him a safe space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww your cat is adorable, Maine Coons are such lovely cats and real gentle giants


----------

